# Northumberland/Lycoming county area



## n_umberlandcounty

My second year hunting, first year with some success. Anyone else in this area hunting them?


----------



## onionz

I'm looking in Lycoming County. Are they still up?


----------



## Brian lomison

n_umberlandcounty said:


> My second year hunting, first year with some success. Anyone else in this area hunting them?


----------



## Brian lomison

Have been finding lots since last week on the edges not to deep in.


----------



## wildshroomer

Hell yea...been finding lots...went out again in Northumberland co on Friday and found a pile then today while turkey hunting i hit up a black spot and yellows...also found some oysters





































[URL=http://s250.photobucket.com/user/rustycharlie2004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2017-05/20170506_171206_HDR_zpsse7gxtp8.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s250.photobucket.com/user/rustycharlie2004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2017-05/20170506_102447_HDR_zpsznka9v9n.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## smittyred

Anyone still finding them in Lycoming county? I have had NO luck.


----------



## trahn008

smitty I'd say they are about done. Last time I picked in Lycoming was two weeks ago. Picked blacks and yellows.


----------



## wildshroomer

Yuuuuuup....done here in Northumberland co


----------



## smittyred

Sigh.....another year.

I can find everything else but these fellas. I need to start asking for help earlier!


----------



## wildshroomer

Yea...I'm willing to help anyone.


----------



## Fish Guts

Anyone heading out this weekend around the area. Ground is still pretty cold. Might get on a few though. Good luck!


----------



## wildshroomer

I went to 1 of my early spots here in northumberland co and found 1 little black....didn't walk around much...left after spotting the 1...next week should get the up


----------



## Drea

Fish Guts said:


> Anyone heading out this weekend around the area. Ground is still pretty cold. Might get on a few though. Good luck!


----------



## Drea

Found dead elms going out in the morning. Always a fall mushroom picker. Virgin to morel hunting .


----------



## Artman9865

n_umberlandcounty said:


> My second year hunting, first year with some success. Anyone else in this area hunting them?


I've been looking but nothing .... I am just looking for a few for my girl she likes them I don't


----------

